

Ask HN: Fix for crappy Logitech mice? - chrisbennet

I love the Logitech &quot;Anywhere MX&quot; mouse except for the shoddy quality. I go through about one of these mice a year and judging from the Logitech forums this has been a design problem since day 1 that they have no intention of fixing (button stops working reliably).<p>Has anyone hacked&#x2F;&quot;modded&quot; one to fix the button problem? Just replacing the button with another cheap one is not cost effective. I&#x27;d like to fix it once and be done with it. My time is expensive enough that going through the warranty hassle is not cost effective.
======
Raphmedia
There:
[https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Logitech+Anywhere+Mouse+MX+Micr...](https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Logitech+Anywhere+Mouse+MX+Micro+Switch+Replacement/10243)

